
Sriram Krishnan On leaving Microsoft - alpb
http://sriramk.com/leaving-microsoft.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SriramKrishnan+%28Sriram+Krishnan%29
======
marcocampos
I'm not sure what I have learned here or why this is important to be mentioned
here. Guy is leaving Big Corp (TM) and moving to San Francisco to build stuff.
He says some nice things about said company and that's it. So, what else?

 _Edit:_ And this was almost a year ago...

~~~
cleverjake
It is worth mentioning he has been an active member of the HN community
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sriramk>)

